
1000s of Historic Shakespeare Illustrations Are Now Free to Download and Use - ty_100_1
http://www.infodocket.com/2017/01/10/new-oa-resource-1000s-of-historic-shakespeare-illustrations-are-now-free-to-download-and-use/
======
m3ta
[https://shakespeareillustration.org/](https://shakespeareillustration.org/)
\-- in case you don't want to brute force the correct order of link-clicks to
find the original source.

